# Angelschein in Spanien



## Since1887 (14. Juni 2005)

Braucht man einen Angelschein in Spanien?

Viele Grüße
Since


----------



## ralle (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelschein in Spanien*

Salz - oder Süßwasser ??


----------



## Since1887 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelschein in Spanien*

Salzwasser#h


----------



## Since1887 (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelschein in Spanien*

Keiner eine Ahnung`?


----------



## Lutz (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelschein in Spanien*

Hallo Since,

ich war von 1987 bis 1994 regelmäßig in Galicien zum Angeln (Brandung/Felsen/Mohle).
Ich dachte immer das Angeln im Meer wäre frei – kontrolliert wurde ich nie.
Vor meiner letzten Reise nach Galicien (2002) hatte ich irgend wo gelesen, dass man auch im Meer eine »Licencia de pesca« braucht. Mit meinem Vermieter bin ich dann in die nächste Stadt, dort auf eine Behörde und zum Zahlen in die Bank, ca. 12 EUR.
Die haben mich aber alle belächelt !!
Ich glaube beim Fischen vom Ufer sagt niemand was, zum Angeln vom Boot auf die Großen Schnellen mag es anders sein.

Die Infos sind aber nur meine Erfahrungen ohne Anspruch auf rechstgültigkeit.

Grüße, Lutz

hier noch links nach Spanien:
http://www.masmar.com/
http://aplicaciones.trofeopesca.wanadoo.es/lugares/lugares.asp


----------



## boddich (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelschein in Spanien*

Hallo, in Andalusien braucht man einen, ruf mal beim F |wavey: remdenverkehrsamt an , ich denk es kommt auf die Region an !!!!!!!!!!!

MFG Boddich


----------



## Talbot (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelschein in Spanien*

Küstenufer Strand usw., also direkt am Meer (Salzwasser) = KEINEN.
Fluß und Mündungen egal ob Salzwasser, Brackwasser oder Süßwasser = must du eine Lizenz (13,30 € für ein Jahr) erwerben.
So war es jedenfalls letztes Jahr in Catalunya (Bucht bei Rosa, direkt hinter der FRA. Grenze).
Ist aber von Region(Bundesland) zu Region verschieden.


----------



## volkii2002 (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angelschein in Spanien*

ne in spanien brauchst du keinen angelschein musst dir nur fuer deine region erlaubnisschein kaufen kostet ungefair 20 € plus eine unfallversicherung nochmal 20€ gruss v.





			
				Since1887 schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht man einen Angelschein in Spanien?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Since


----------



## volkii2002 (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angelschein in Spanien*

hey wenn du nochmal hierher kommst zum angel meld dich mal bei mir wohne hier in ampuriabrava wuerd mich freuen hab uebrigens kleines problem angel schon seit tagen hier im kanal fange hier fische hab ich noch nie gesehen und find ich auch nirgenteo kannst du mir vielleicht helfen ??





			
				Talbot schrieb:
			
		

> Küstenufer Strand usw., also direkt am Meer (Salzwasser) = KEINEN.
> Fluß und Mündungen egal ob Salzwasser, Brackwasser oder Süßwasser = must du eine Lizenz (13,30 € für ein Jahr) erwerben.
> So war es jedenfalls letztes Jahr in Catalunya (Bucht bei Rosa, direkt hinter der FRA. Grenze).
> Ist aber von Region(Bundesland) zu Region verschieden.


----------



## ChristophL (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angelschein in Spanien*

Meer: Nein
See + Fluß: Ja - aber es ist eine Karte die man einfach kaufen kann (keine Prüfung oder so). Wo: Landwirtschaftsbanken, wie kriegt man es heraus: Touristikinfo.


----------



## Siff-Cop (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angelschein in Spanien*

In Spanien muß man sich jetzt auch sein eigenes Wasser mitbringen:m  |supergri  |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Hechthunter21 (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angelschein in Spanien*



			
				ChristophL schrieb:
			
		

> Meer: Nein
> See + Fluß: Ja - aber es ist eine Karte die man einfach kaufen kann (keine Prüfung oder so). Wo: Landwirtschaftsbanken, wie kriegt man es heraus: Touristikinfo.



Da bekanntlich MALLORCA auch zu Spanien gehört weiß ich def. daß mann/frau einen Schein braucht egal ob Süß oder Salzwasser...|wavey:


----------



## ChristophL (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angelschein in Spanien*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Da bekanntlich MALLORCA auch zu Spanien gehört weiß ich def. daß mann/frau einen Schein braucht egal ob Süß oder Salzwasser...|wavey:


 
Kann daran liegen, dass diese Scheine nur jeweils für das jeweilige "Bundesland" gelten...


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angelschein in Spanien*

sicher brauchst du in spanien eine angelerlaubnis.

du bekommst sie beim amt für fischerei und landwirtschaft.
frag mich jetzt nicht wie das auf spanisch heisst.
du bekommst dort zwei erlaubnisscheine.damit musst du zur bank und 12€
einzahlen.einen schein behält die bank und mit dem anderen musst du wieder zurück zum amt.dann bekommst du eine vorläufige erlaubnis für 5 jahre.  den richtigen pass bekommst du nach etwa 2 monaten zugeschickt oder du holst ihn dir ab.
es wird zwar kaum jemand beim angeln kontrolliert,jedoch sollte man sich an die regeln halten.

frag nach einer lizenzia para pesca.

der spass kostet doch nix.


der wolfsbarsch #h


----------

